# Members, don't use the Contact Form to contact moderators; use messaging



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 15, 2019)

For some reason this year it has become common for members to contact moderators via the board's contact form. That is for those who have no membership or have lost their log in or something like that to contact moderators. Members who have an issue or question should use messaging. Yes, it requires you to look up a moderator. But the contact form is not something moderators can respond to or see right away, and will end up messaging you any way when they do see it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

